# Gustave got groomed



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

And he looks oh so cute! This was his first professional grooming session and the groomer did a great job. It was a mobile grooming salon so mommy was happy knowing her Gustave was not waiting in a cage(my fear, not his) and was right outside my door. 

Here are some pics. We wanted a very functional cut because of how dirty he gets when he walks so we asked for shorter hair but longer on top for a topknot. I think the groomer completely understood what we wanted and delivered perfectly.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Wow! He is gorgeous! :wub:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

He is so cute in his new cut!!!  It looks great


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Gustave looks great! He looks like he has so much personality


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Awwwww the cut turned out great!!! He looks so cute!!! I think a topknot will look great on gustave. Love him!


----------



## Marzena (Sep 6, 2012)

Cutie! I love his look!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks, guys!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

So handsome!


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

I love his new cut! He is so adorable:wub:


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh you little cutie pie, Gustave!!!! You look so handsome!!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow!! He is handsome:wub: Love the cut:wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

What a little dollbaby!!!!!!!!!!!:wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

He is just gorgeous...and so full of sparkle.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> I think the groomer completely understood what we wanted and delivered perfectly.


I'll say! He could not possibly be more adorable!!!!!! :wub::wub:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

The Groomer did a fantastic job with Gustave. He sure is one adorable little Malt.!!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So cute, he just looks adorable!!


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

I love his cute face. Adorable:wub::wub::wub:

Priya


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Awww, he looks like a little stuffed animal! Cute haircut!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Gustave looks great with his new haircut! 

The groomer did a wonderful job but he's the perfect model and so cute!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## nicolen412 (Jun 8, 2012)

AMazing so adorable! I want to save these photos to use at the groomers


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I want to give him a big ole kiss. He is just PRECIOUS!!!


----------

